# Coolest toe clips ever !



## 66TigerCat (Jan 15, 2014)

Rare too ! 

http://www.ebay.fr/itm/Rares-calepi...-antique-alt-fahrrad-bicyclette-/291057483417


----------



## Iverider (Jan 15, 2014)

Those ARE cool. They need long fangs though!


----------



## jkent (Jan 15, 2014)

Man I couldn't even read that crap! They are cool but they look expensive. 500,00 EUR? how do you convert that to U.S. dollars?
JKent


----------



## walter branche (Jan 15, 2014)

*google*

679.44 usd , easy conversion table google search with eur = usd, wpb


----------



## Iverider (Jan 15, 2014)

Cooler still is this. Same price to start!





http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/709-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=331105784498


----------



## cl222 (Jan 15, 2014)

What about this? 



http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/709-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=141163624518


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jan 15, 2014)

OOLALA!
Tre bien!


----------



## Iverider (Jan 15, 2014)

Yeah...that's pretty awesome too!



cl222 said:


> What about this?
> View attachment 132611
> http://www.ebay.fr/itm/Velo-ancien-Caminade-Caminargent-/141163624518?_trksid=m8&_trkparms=algo=MW&its=C%2BS&itu=UCC&otn=12&ps=63&clkid=4144370679852350393


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 18, 2014)

cl222 said:


> What about this?
> View attachment 132611
> http://www.ebay.fr/itm/Velo-ancien-...tu=UCC&otn=12&ps=63&clkid=4144370679852350393




 I think, if I ever changed the direction of my collecting habit, the French Cyclotouring bikes would be the way I'd go.
 Just like their women. Elegant and beautiful!


----------

